# كتاب Informatics in Control, Automation and Robotics



## ديدين (24 أغسطس 2010)

*Informatics in Control, Automation and Robotics *
Publisher: Springer | ISBN: 3540856390 | edition 2008 | PDF | 317 pages | 11,3 mb

In this field of research, the term, “machine”, refers not only to computers, but also to diverse control devices in complex dynamic situations, such as industrial processes or transportation networks. Human activities are mainly oriented toward decisionmaking, including monitoring and fault detection, fault anticipation, diagnosis and prognosis, and fault prevention and recovery. The objectives of this decision-making are related to human-machine system performance (production quantity and quality) as well as to overall system safety.


http://depositfiles.com/files/ap72962td


----------



## اوبان (27 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا , ان شاء الله تعالى يوضع في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

نشكركم على حسن تعاونكم


----------

